# BYU -versus- Florida ST



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Who is going to win this Saturday? Guess the score.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

34-21 for BYU.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

31-17 BYU


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> 31-17 BYU


I will go with that one.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a prize if somebody guesses the exact score? :wink: 

I'm gonna say BYU wins, 27 to 24. As much as I LOVE to pick against BYU, Florida State almost lost at home against Jacksonville State last week. Who the hell is Jacksonville State? :roll: 

I'd probably pick Florida State if they were at home, but in the high altitude of Provo, I think BYU will pull it off.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

BYU 44 FSU 17 :roll: I have no clue all I know is the FSU secondary is really really bad.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow BYU got thumped. :shock: :shock: Dang it. This was suppose to be their year. National Champions :lol: :lol: Maybe some year in the future. Turnovers killed them. I guess BYU isn't the team that people have been talking about. What a shame. It would have been good for the MWC.

Their home winning streak came to an end. Also the Utes winning streak came to an end also.

And people thought the elevation would be a factor for Florida ST -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -
_O-

Maybe Florida ST should play in this high elevation more often because they did a lot better.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I should have stuck with the 52-52 tie I voted for on my poll. _(O)_ At least I'd have been close on one side of the ball. I can't believe I talked myself into believing that this BYU defense had changed. We saw the exact same thing happen last year. Anytime the BYU safeties are forced to cover fast receivers they get shown to be the heavy-hitting slowpokes that they are. Run prevention goes out the window as the Cougars' defensive backfield tries desperately to stay with their speedier cover assignment.

Then 5 TO's? :roll:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I wasn't ever optimistic about this one. It's still Florida State and it's still Bobby Bowden. BYU has always had trouble against fast teams. The SEC is just a bad match for them.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> I wasn't ever optimistic about this one. It's still Florida State and it's still Bobby Bowden. BYU has always had trouble against fast teams. The SEC is just a bad match for them.


Correction: Florida State is in the ACC, not SEC. All in all, the ACC has not been a particularly strong conference in recent years.

BYU and Utah lose on the same day...something that doesn't happen very often. Not a good day for the Mountain West.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That was by far the biggest upset and loss in byu history... Think about everything that was on the line for this game .... Wow I mean that was a royal a$$ kickin


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

****, crow again for dinner!

Well Fat, does this mean the BYU vs 'Bama game is off for this year?


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

F*&#K


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't ever optimistic about this one. It's still Florida State and it's still Bobby Bowden. BYU has always had trouble against fast teams. The SEC is just a bad match for them.
> ...


Yeah I remembered that After I posted but my point still holds. Add in an athletic big quarterback that can run and it's BYU Kryptonite.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The silence from the peanut gallery, I mean BYU fans, is deafening!

What happened yesterday? Sure, my Utes lost, but not in the same fashion as the Cougs. What the heck happened???


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've not had my computer on at all but I'll chime in on this one as a Loyal Cougar Faithful.

Game was ugly. Cougs got dominated at the line of scrimmage - nothing more - nothing less. But that is where games are won or lost. FSU outplayed the cougs up and down the field. And the turnovers! The freaking turnovers! When BYU wasn't coughing up the ball, FSU couldn't stop the offense. After watching the FSU-Miami game a couple weeks ago, I figured that the 1-5-5 defense they run on passing downs would give BYU fits. And it did. I think that is actually how teams are going to move in defending the spread - watch and wait - that approach will take hold. 

So all that said, anyone have the link for tickets to the Las Vegas Bowl? Again? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a bad day for football in the state of Utah.  The one good thing out of the weekend was that Utah State looked alright, I think they had the best performation of the big three.  

I was rooting for BYU, but once again an athletic fast team chewed them up. Their defense looked awful again and Max Hall started getting flustered and throwing interceptions. I still think they are a good team, just not a BCS buster team. The bad part is this loss hurt the conference more than the win over Oklamhoma helped the conference. The conference took about three steps back today.

Utah, sloppy, sloppy and sloppy. The play calling was awful at best and Cain is athletic, but can't throw accurately farther than 15 yards. Utah has a lot to improve on if they want to have a chance against TCU. So TCU is the MWC last chance, but they are going to have a hard time getting past BYU.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I did have a good laugh at the game. We were sitting in the north endzone, quartering away, and in the middle of a bunch of FSU fans who had traveled for the game. These were not good seats - we were 20 rows ABOVE portal GG. Bad enough seats that watching the plays on the jumbotron wasn't good. But a couple of FSU fans were yelling at the refs every time FSU got flagged - running them down, swearing about how bad the "f***in' mormon mountain west refs" were. It made me laugh because it was an ACC officiating crew. And the referee spoke with a deep southern drawl when making the announcements over the PA. So not only could the drunk fan have no freaking clue on the calls from the cheap seats, but he turned it religious and regional - when it was HIS crew. It made me smile. 

I will say this - most of the FSU fans were great. I talked with several dozen that flew out for the game. They cheered their team and were gracious winners. Except for the one guy, FSU fans were very classy. Actually as I think about it, some of the most classy visiting fans I've encountered at LES.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- Sucks for MWC. Maybe next year BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

blackbear said:


> F*&#K


 :lol: So simple... yet this post cracks me up every time I look at it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> drunk fan


At a BYU home game????? How do you explain that one?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > drunk fan
> ...


A good number of the FSU fans were enjoying several adult beverages before the game, and I think several headed to the car at half-time as well. And several had their own private containers than ended up inside the stadium as well. Where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I got to thinking about this past weekend. BYU owes a big THANK YOU to the Washington Huskies. YouDub beating USC is a much better headline than FSU beating BYU. I thank the good Lord above that DirectTV dropped Versus so 14 million people couldn't see that game! Good job Huskies! If I'd of thought of that sooner, I would have dug my Huskies sweatshirt from the back of the closet and worn it to work today!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Good job Huskies! If I'd of thought of that sooner, I would have dug my Huskies sweatshirt from the back of the closet and worn it to work today!


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

Seriously?? A "closet" Huskies fan?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Last year it was "Quest for Perfection" and this year a lot of fans were talking National Championship, but maybe next year they should probably just play football without all the other garbage.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Huskies! If I'd of thought of that sooner, I would have dug my Huskies sweatshirt from the back of the closet and worn it to work today!
> ...


I served my mission in Seattle when Mark Brunell was leading them to a National Championship. Or something like that. So I had to have a Huskies shirt. Sometime I'll have to tell you about the baptism I attended that was held during half-time of the Rose Bowl! Quite the experience.


----------

